# Need help with SBF



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

So my Mom gave me her Droid 2 which stopped working on her a couple weeks ago. It just bootloops. I don't know what OS was on the phone, but it does have the red M logo at boot, not the older silver logo.

I'm not sure what the latest SBF file is for the D2, so I tried flashing "VRZ_A955-2.3.20_1FF_01.sbf". There were errors during the verification and RDS Lite 4.9 left with the message "Phone failed initial security verification checks. HAB error 0x8D.".

Anybody have any advice?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Try factory reset via recovery? Sounds simple but I'd say am update was hung up that would cute out, prob. Also, Verizon may be able to flash in store... If it spotted working it may have been due to update failure...

I went to factory reset my mom's d2g but did it via recovery and when I got in it looked like it had update ready to flash... I just don't remember details as out was probably Sept or Nov...

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. It was my first thought as well to do a factory reset through stock recovery. It didn't help.

My Mom took it to VZW and they said there's nothing they can do. She ended walking out with an iPhone.

Now I have the D2 and am trying to ressurect it. I have a DX as my daily phone and its modded, so I'm comfortable doing that. I'm just not familiar with the D2 in general.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Could just be a bad download, check the md5 sum and try downloading again.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Also inform your mother that she is subhuman garbage due to her iphone purchase.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

From some searching around the interwubs, it seems that this is a message regarding incompatible firmware, are you totally certain its a droid 2 and not a global?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> From some searching around the interwubs, it seems that this is a message regarding incompatible firmware, are you totally certain its a droid 2 and not a global?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Model number shows A955. That's the standard D2, right? I do have a recent SBF for the Global, but I don't know if its compatible.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

If it shows as a955 its a standard one. Another thought occured to me, try renaming the file to something smaller like vrz.sbf and see if that works.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Or perhaps the sbf itself is fudgeed. where did you get the one your using? Try the tbh one
http://www.multiupload.com/R6VS5FFISB

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> Or perhaps the sbf itself is fudgeed. where did you get the one your using? Try the tbh one
> http://www.multiupload.com/R6VS5FFISB
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I found a signed update.zip file and tried to install that through stock recovery. First install showed a bunch of errors. Second install said it was successful. Still no change in bootup though - bootloops. When I plug in the phone to the charger it shows the red M logo, then a battery with a question mark, so unfortunately I can't get it to charge.

I'll give that a shot, thanks. Unfortunately the battery is too low to SBF right now, so I either need to find somebody with a D2 to charge it, go to VZW and have them charge it or make/buy a factory cable.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> Could just be a bad download, check the md5 sum and try downloading again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


MD5 is correct

To confirm, D2G SBF files are not compatible with the standard D2, correct?


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah they're not correct, you'll just bootloop

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

So I managed to ghetto-charge the battery (stripped a USB cable and electrical taped the wires to the battery terminals). It worked well enough for me to get enough juice to be able to flash a SBF, but then after the SBF completed (with verification errors) the phone shut off and now says the battery isn't enough for programming.

The most I can get the phone to do is bootloop.

The phone is confirmed an A995. The bootloader is d2.37 and I'm flashing VRZ_A955_2.3.20_1FF_01.sbf. When I try to flash a SBF I'm constantly getting verification errors.

Can a dead / bad battery cause these issues or is there is there a larger hardware problem going on here?


----------

